# Try this...



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You'll like it!!!!

My ole lady makes the best pound cake...Well, I was cutting me a couple pieces yesterday and I always put a coat of butter on em then microwave. Well, I was in the fridge and noticed a bag of bacon that was cooked and thought...hmmmm bacon makes everything better, right?!? Boy was I right! I layered some bacon on top,microwaved, and boy oh boy was it awesome!!!:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

It's Official, You have lost Control!!!..............


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like you may need to get a food truck and start selling them, :thumbup:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That looks great! Makes me want to throw some mayo and a ripe mater on that sucker! Hahahah call it PCBLTSs


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I really think Krispy Kreme needs to do a bacon coated glazed doughnut!!!!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Bacon or crab boil make everything better!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> I really think Krispy Kreme needs to do a bacon coated glazed doughnut!!!!


The donut shop up by my old house had a maple glazed donut with thick pieces of camp bacon on it.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> You'll like it!!!!
> 
> My ole lady makes the best pound cake...Well, I was cutting me a couple pieces yesterday and I always put a coat of butter on em then microwave. Well, I was in the fridge and noticed a bag of bacon that was cooked and thought...hmmmm bacon makes everything better, right?!? Boy was I right! I layered some bacon on top,microwaved, and boy oh boy was it awesome!!!:thumbup::notworthy:
> 
> View attachment 582489


 Next time, butter it up and stick it in the toaster oven till it browns then put the bacon on it. with a little maple syrup. UmmmmUmmmmm. And BTW Jason, does that Wombat in your avatar have white costa's on :whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Next time, butter it up and stick it in the toaster oven till it browns then put the bacon on it. with a little maple syrup. UmmmmUmmmmm. And BTW Jason, does that Wombat in your avatar have white costa's on :whistling:


hahaha That's actually a skunk that was in a peanut field in Allentown!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> The donut shop up by my old house had a maple glazed donut with thick pieces of camp bacon on it.


I have tried them....they are OK, but this pound cake and bacon blows that away!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

This could be your million dollar deal your missing out on :thumbup:



Jason said:


> I have tried them....they are OK, but this pound cake and bacon blows that away!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

o.k. jason. 
let's start the sales. we'll call it "bacon on a pound".:thumbup:
kinda like my avatar. "bacon on the porch".

jack


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> o.k. jason.
> let's start the sales. we'll call it "bacon on a pound".:thumbup:
> kinda like my avatar. "bacon on the porch".
> 
> jack


Jack Jack Jack.....ain't nothing on that gal in your avatar weighs a LB!!! hahaha Like daddy use to say, keep ya warm in the winter and shaded in the summer!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

U snooze on this one and will miss out on a fortune in your food truck:thumbup:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jason said:


> I really think Krispy Kreme needs to do a bacon coated glazed doughnut!!!!


Bingo!!
http://sports.cbsimg.net/images/visual/whatshot/donutdog1.jpg


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Bingo!!
> http://sports.cbsimg.net/images/visual/whatshot/donutdog1.jpg


Yeah, I have seen that....I wish they'd do that at a Wahoo's game!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jason said:


> I really think Krispy Kreme needs to do a bacon coated glazed doughnut!!!!


Lickin' Good Donuts in Robertsdale and Bay Minnette makes one. They use a maple frosting. Tastes like pancakes!


----------

